# More Swing vids!



## Rooter (Jan 9, 2015)

A little Friday PM bored, so uploaded my last range session.

Comments and advice always welcomed!! Down the line video here, Face on in next reply..

[video=youtube_share;AJQpr_huD4M]http://youtu.be/AJQpr_huD4M[/video]


----------



## Rooter (Jan 9, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;s4lnvY8dpoI]http://youtu.be/s4lnvY8dpoI[/video]


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2015)

Rooter said:



			A little Friday PM bored, so uploaded my last range session.

Comments and advice always welcomed!! Down the line video here, Face on in next reply..

[video=youtube_share;AJQpr_huD4M]http://youtu.be/AJQpr_huD4M[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Right handed Bubba?!


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 9, 2015)

Have you considered your transition at all?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 9, 2015)

On the face on, freeze it at address and take notice of the angle of a line drawn from your belt buckle to your chin, then look at the same line again at the top of your backswing.

They should be very similar. I'm guessing it's a reason your hands get so high at the top of your swing.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 9, 2015)

Region3 said:



			On the face on, freeze it at address and take notice of the angle of a line drawn from your belt buckle to your chin, then look at the same line again at the top of your backswing.

They should be very similar. I'm guessing it's a reason your hands get so high at the top of your swing.
		
Click to expand...

I have just done that within the app and there is virtually no change?? Is that the issue?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I have just done that within the app and there is virtually no change?? Is that the issue?
		
Click to expand...

Here's what I'm seeing.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok i see, is that excess hips? Been working on keeping weight more on the left side, had been playing too much off the back foot from my cricket days.


----------



## the_coach (Jan 9, 2015)

would say it's hip related but from the limited hip movement in the backswing. 

if you look at the dtl slow mo there appears to be very little hip turn 'into' the right hip socket which is tending to encourage the hands/arms & club work out little ways from start. the little ways lack of hip turn is then encouraging the spine tilt towards target going up to the top - as Region3 shows. 

this encourages too a little ways further lift up of the arms at the end of the backswing, which then leads to the hips moving towards the target line with the posture straightening up. you'll see in the dtl how the butt moves away from a vertical line so the body straightens up.

get a driver or 3metal hold it across the top of your chest arms crossed, handle starting at left armpit get into address posture & turn down to ball so the club head points at the ball, you have to stay in posture with pelvic angle retained in order to achieve this - will feel far more bent over than you are used to.

if you look carefully at the points in this vid should help you some too.

[video=youtube_share;VKcFDfJTuhY]http://youtu.be/VKcFDfJTuhY[/video]

if you able too would get your grip checked over. difficult to see clearly but maybes the left is a little ways over strong, not sure what's happening with the right, but right thumb would appear to indicate maybes something a little funky going on there perhaps.


----------



## the_coach (Jan 9, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;WGLf8vEHLzI]http://youtu.be/WGLf8vEHLzI[/video]


----------



## Region3 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_coach said:



			would say it's hip related but from the limited hip movement in the backswing. 

if you look at the dtl slow mo there's very little hip turn 'into' the right hip socket which is tending to encourage the hands/arms & club work out little ways from start. the little ways lack of hip turn is then encouraging the spine tilt towards target going up to the top - as Region3 shows. 

this encourages too a little ways further lift up of the arms at the end of the backswing, which then leads to the hips moving towards the target line with the posture straightening up. you'll see in the dtl how the butt moves away from a vertical line so the body straightens up.

get a driver or 3metal hold it across the top of your chest arms crossed, handle starting at left armpit get into address posture & turn down to ball so the club head points at the ball, you have to stay in posture with pelvic angle retained in order to achieve this - will feel far more bent over than you are used to.

if you look carefully at the points in this vid should help you some too.

[video=youtube_share;VKcFDfJTuhY]http://youtu.be/VKcFDfJTuhY[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks chaps!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 11, 2015)

EE was the main thing I noticed, but the_coach has already posted a vid


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2015)

Have you ever beep told to keep your head down/still?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 11, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Have you ever beep told to keep your head down/still?
		
Click to expand...

Not by a professional no, too much movement Bob? I notice my head in the face on shot almost rocks back before impact?!?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2015)

Apologies for the 'beep' it was early.

I only asked about the head still as you seem to me to be almost over doing it.
Your middle cant go forward as your head is keeping it back.
If you look at the lines Gary drew and add the impact pic below, you will see the weight almost going back








I'd like to see a bit more 'head over the ball' at impact and turning forward as opposed to the head back and standing up.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 11, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Apologies for the 'beep' it was early.

I only asked about the head still as you seem to me to be almost over doing it.
Your middle cant go forward as your head is keeping it back.
If you look at the lines Gary drew and add the impact pic below, you will see the weight almost going back








I'd like to see a bit more 'head over the ball' at impact and turning forward as opposed to the head back and standing up.
		
Click to expand...

You should have seen it before Bob! Your last point is what my pro has me working on, I had far too much weight on the back foot, everything was behind the ball. It has come on a long way but still work to be done! 

Always great to get other opinions and yours, the coach, region3 are all spot on. Thanks chaps! Will update with a new vid in the coming weeks and have a compare!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 12, 2015)

As been said before, very little hip rotation and an element of sway also.

It might help to know that the shoulders ought to rotate 90 degrees in the backswing and the hips around 45 degrees. A pro told me to imagine eyes on my back so that when you complete your turn those eyes should be looking down the fairway. if you did that I'm sure the hips have to also rotate the right amount.


----------

